# Choice of buying used camera body



## sama (Mar 31, 2017)

My friend is looking to buy a FF camera body. He wants to buy one of the followings and need some opinion.

a. Canon 5D Mark II - some minor signs of use, looks clean and comes with basic accessories, i.e. charger, battery and strap. (Priced at US$700 equivalent)

b. Canon 6D - looks very clean and has most of the original accessories. (Priced at US$900)

c. Canon 5D mark III - visible scratches on the rear panel near the LCD and on the LCD glasses and signs of uses elsewhere. Missing mode dial cap. ( Priced at US$1150)


First two cameras have around 20K to 25K shutter actuation and the 5D3 has around 35K.

I haven't had a chance to view the 3 cameras for him but based on his description, I advised him to pick the 6D. The 5DII was good but it's aged and 5DIII seemed to be a bit of abused. I think he prefer the 5D3 but can't make up his mind. He is now shooting with a Rebel 650D.

Just basing on the above limited info what is your opinion ?

Of course, I will share with him this forum and let him decide.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 31, 2017)

Depends on what he intends to shoot but I'd take the AF in the 5D MkIII along with it's joystick ergonomics over the 6D pretty much any day.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 31, 2017)

ergonomically I would choose the 5D3 for the AF options and the joystick, but if his interests are undemanding things like portraiture and landscape the 6D will do just as well and use the money saved to buy better glass.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Sama. 
Having used or tried all three types of rear control, 4 arrow keys as your friend will be familiar with on his 650D, the combined wheel as per 6D or the joystick / wheel as per the 5D's I would say that either of the latter will be a vast improvement in ergonomics and speed of use especially in manual mode, the separate joystick makes AF point selection very easy with direct control enabled. 
I think if I only did leisurely photography like landscape I could get along with the 6D type controls, but even if the 5D only had the same AF as the 6D I would take the speed of use of the 5D layout for anything that happens at a faster pace like sports, birds in flight etc. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2017)

$900 for a 6D with no warranty, and potentially with a problem seems overpriced. You can buy a new one for $1200 gray market or 1269 US. That includes a warranty. $1242.06 thru my employee purchase plan.

The 5D MK III seems like a better deal if he can live with cosmetic issues.

Personally, for someone who has to ask for opinions on used cameras, I'd recommend getting a new camera according to his budget. A 6D seems like a good choice.


----------



## pwp (Apr 1, 2017)

I recently bought a high mileage (520k actuations) 1DX from a busy wedding shooter which had a new shutter with 45K actuations. It was a low price as the body showed obvious signs of wear and tear, and gave me considerable bargaining power, but screens, controls etc are perfect. I've been working the camera very hard and being a 1-Series, it feels unbustable and built to hack the daily grind. My now retired 5DIII went through shutters at an average of 130k actuations, but is a modest spend to replace compared to 1-Series. CPS confirmed this was a pretty average shutter life. 

Like Mt Spokane said, if you don't mind a few scuffs, you'll get a lot more camera for your money. The 5DIII was a very significant step up from the 5DII and well worth the extra spend. Go in with a mean offer.

-pw


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't like abused gear... what is seen us only what left a record of a fall... there are 15 other instances where it feel but d didn't leave a mark. so... 6d... though I wouldn't object to the mkii


----------



## peterzuehlke (Apr 3, 2017)

if he is shooting sports or other fast action, 5d3. For low light and or better "s" quiet shutter mode (for stuff like performance that i shoot) the 6D i think would be better. And of course in real low light, all that 6400 to 10,000 ISO wide open at a 1/50 stuff I do, I use center point autofocus anyway.


----------



## sama (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for everybody's feedback.

He made up his mind. Searched and bought a one year old(actually 11 months) 5D3 with less than 10K clicks on it. 

It was like new and came with box and everything original. One month warranty left. (with original receipt, Canon Canada will honor warranty service)

He paid US$1450 *equivalent. and was very happy about it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2017)

sama said:


> Thanks for everybody's feedback.
> 
> He made up his mind. Searched and bought a one year old(actually 11 months) 5D3 with less than 10K clicks on it.
> 
> ...



That seems like a good price. Canon will not warranty a camera unless its the original owner, or you tell them you are, so you have to cheat to get coverage.


----------



## sama (Apr 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for everybody's feedback.
> ...



Yes, a really good deal indeed. I paid Cad 1200 more in 2015. 

Friend said the seller will send in for warranty service within the month if needed. No need to cheat. 

Same thing happened when somebody bought a SX60HS from me and requested me to send the camera to Canon repair for fixing a malfunction EVF. Of course, it works that way if only the seller is honest. Also, if my memory is still good, the online repair form allows the camera be delivered to a third party handler. A copy of original purchase is still required.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2017)

sama said:


> Friend said the seller will send in for warranty service within the month if needed. No need to cheat.



If the camera is no longer his, and he sends it in for warranty service, it certainly sounds like cheating. Once he sells it, the warranty expires. 

Sometimes we really twist things around to justify our wants.

It may be possible to purchase a extended warranty if he is worried about it failing.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 5, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > Friend said the seller will send in for warranty service within the month if needed. No need to cheat.
> ...



I feel that we are discussing a non-factor... provided it is in perfect working condition... the likelihood of it breaking (with a manufacturer defect) before the warranty expires... seems infinitesimal.


----------



## sama (Apr 6, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > Friend said the seller will send in for warranty service within the month if needed. No need to cheat.
> ...



I have finally sorted things out. Canon warranty is not transferable. 

Last time I sent in a sold SX60HS to Canon for warranty repair after consultation with a local camera chain store (Henry's in Toronto). I sought their advice regarding repair arrangement and was told to mail in the camera with the online request form and a copy of the receipt. Return mailing address belongs to the new owner. (my friend) Canon repair did the job and all went well.

I was helping my friend and did not realize that it is *cheating*. 

I thought it is generally accepted for new owners to continue to have the protection within the warranty period. I never have the impression that warranty is not transferable. 

I have had good experience sending Canon lenses for repair. They were not under warranty any more and I was happy to pay for their work.

But, this time, my statement regarding "one month warranty period left" is absolutely not cheating with intent. I do not know all the rules and it may be a misunderstanding in this one. 

However, alleging people "cheating" seems a bit harsh to me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2017)

sama said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > sama said:
> ...



The cheating part only applies if you tell canon you were the original buyer. Its easy to do, you can tell them it was a gift, for example, they will cover it.

When I said extended warranty, I was referring to a third party warranty thru the store that sold the camera, or you can even buy one outright. You can purchase drops and spills insurance as well. I don't recommend any of those, its gone for almost a year with no issues, so its unlikely to have a problem.


----------

